# Yc3d shoot on 3 27 & 28



## fatmacsumo (Mar 22, 2010)

This is for you rbo and rac guys who havent ever shot our course. I know you have one at hilmans that weekend that is why i made it two days.This will be neutral ground for all that smack talk. This is also so other archers can shoot and have fun . most of us cant afford to go to texas so we will stay here and shoot. Ill see you there and bring your friends and family.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 22, 2010)

We will be there.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 22, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2010)

Cant wait. I will see what I can do about getting a group together.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 22, 2010)

My daughter is in a softball tourney Fri-Sun but we may not even be in it by Sun. If we aren't I could come shoot.  Where is this place anyways?  How far from McDonough is it?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 22, 2010)

The shoot is in Pine Mountain Valley. This is just east of Hamilton, GA. From hamilton take 116 East about 5 miles and turn right on B or K St. Can't remember which comes first. But they are both the same and just make a circle. If you get to the flashing light in Pine Mountain Valley then turn right (between the post office and a closed gas station turned mechanics shop). 

From McDonough or other points east I will tell you from RAC. It took us about 30 minutes from YC to get to RAC on Sunday. 

From RAC take hwy 362 west to GA 85. Turn south on 85. Just north of Woodberry 85 splits into 85E and W. East goes to Manchester. Take 85 West toward Warm Springs (bear right). In Shiloh turn right on 116. When you get to the flashing light in Pine Mountain Valley turn left. This is only a few hundred yards past the chicken head cut off plant or Cagles... whatever you want to call it.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for posting the directions mr. brian. sounds easy enough


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2010)

May come if the birds are not working for us. Ill get with Scott and see what time he wants to shoot.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 22, 2010)

hound dog said:


> May come if the birds are not working for us. Ill get with Scott and see what time he wants to shoot.



Let everybody know what time the whole group is going. I need someone to laugh at


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 22, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> The shoot is in Pine Mountain Valley. This is just east of Hamilton, GA. From hamilton take 116 East about 5 miles and turn right on B or K St. Can't remember which comes first. But they are both the same and just make a circle. If you get to the flashing light in Pine Mountain Valley then turn right (between the post office and a closed gas station turned mechanics shop).
> 
> From McDonough or other points east I will tell you from RAC. It took us about 30 minutes from YC to get to RAC on Sunday.
> 
> From RAC take hwy 362 west to GA 85. Turn south on 85. Just north of Woodberry 85 splits into 85E and W. East goes to Manchester. Take 85 West toward Warm Springs (bear right). In Shiloh turn right on 116. When you get to the flashing light in Pine Mountain Valley turn left. This is only a few hundred yards past the chicken head cut off plant or Cagles... whatever you want to call it.



Thanks Brian but do you have an address I can put in my GPS?


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 22, 2010)

You have any pictures of the past shoots?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> You have any pictures of the past shoots?



Why?


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 22, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Why?



So I can see what the layout is like  I'm gonna have to drive nearly two hours to get there.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> So I can see what the layout is like  I'm gonna have to drive nearly two hours to get there.



You get to see me if I go.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 22, 2010)

Rollinghills hardwoods and pines, with decieving yardage you will remember and talk about to your friends i promise. Just check it out you guys will love it. Hounddog here your chance check it out
you said you wanted to shoot it.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 22, 2010)

fatmacsumo said:


> Rollinghills hardwoods and pines, with decieving yardage you will remember and talk about to your friends i promise. Just check it out you guys will love it. Hounddog here your chance check it out
> you said you wanted to shoot it.



If I can find someone to shoot with me I'll come. My wife works this weekend, so not sure if I'll make it or not.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> If I can find someone to shoot with me I'll come. My wife works this weekend, so not sure if I'll make it or not.



I'm not shooting with you.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 22, 2010)

I can not find a GPS coordinate. I drive by all the time if I go by before Sunday I will post it. I just went to Mapquest and put in "Pine Mountain Valley, GA" and the star sits on "B" street. That road is a circle with "K" street. The shoot is on the K St side. There is a giant arrow in the ground at the end of the drive. 

My GPS lets me put in intersections. Put in Pine Mountain Valley and B&K streets to see what that gives you.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are the only pics I have of the club. I was just playing around on the bales. Don't be scared of Emily "The Novice beater."


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 22, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> So I can see what the layout is like  I'm gonna have to drive nearly two hours to get there.



just like most of the others, with the exception of the bambo jungle that I think is absolutely awesome, except for those wierd sounds where you think something is going to come out and get you.  Some of the prettiest hardwoods you'll lay eyes on.  Relatively flat with some options of a few up hill/down hill shots (things you'll see at the state shoot in Gainesville), depending on where the targets are placed.  Nothing really out of the ordinary, except Frank and Hound Dog, if he makes it.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 22, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Here are the only pics I have of the club.



Those are not the hardwoods I was referring to.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 22, 2010)

good pics i will do some next time.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 22, 2010)

Bring plenty of arrows then??? When is everybody going, Saturday or Sunday????????


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 22, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> If I can find someone to shoot with me I'll come. My wife works this weekend, so not sure if I'll make it or not.


dont be scared of hounddog, someone will shoot with you. 
we will not let you loose in the woods by yourself.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 22, 2010)

fatmacsumo said:


> dont be scared of hounddog, someone will shoot with you.
> we will not let you loose in the woods by yourself.



What's the prizes? I don't come to loose   I'm not scared of Hounddog, I hope I'm there to watch him loose  If I come and loose I'll make a thread for me like Corndog did.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 22, 2010)

Hilsmans Saturday and YC3D Sunday for us.  Rip, you can shoot with me even if you do make fun of my buddy Hound dog.  We can look for arrows together.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2010)

Turkeys Sat and Turkeys Sun.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 22, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> What's the prizes?



you starting to sound like my wife.   Just come on and have fun.  You'll enjoy it.  Bring what arrows you have and if you need some extra there's some reclaimed arrows stickin' in top of a post by the registration table.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 22, 2010)

money in hunter everyone loves money!!!!  i think that is what you shoot.


----------



## backyard archer (Mar 22, 2010)

I will try to get a group of the bama guys together for sunday whats the latest we can sign up and the earliest


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 23, 2010)

3 pm see y'all there.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nice!*

Nice picture of a Pearson Advantage!


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 23, 2010)

Went out there the sun was out and the targets look so awesome in the sun light.wow!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 23, 2010)

*RBO Gang*

Well I think afew of the RBO guys may try and come(2 for sure)as for me I have Famliy coming in Saturday and not sure if I get to shoot at all this weekend. Going to try!!


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 23, 2010)

When you lead they will follow and it is only 4 to 5 hrs of your time to shoot a great course.Come on out you will find it a challenge!!!


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 24, 2010)

The GPS coordinates are 

N 32* 46.190'
W084* 49.402'

That was sitting in the drive way beside the big arrow. The driveway next door was 1307 K St.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 24, 2010)

HD

You have left yourself so wide open on that last comment. I will be kind and let someone else have the easy pickings!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 25, 2010)

Some of RAC shooters are going to be there around noon on Sat.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 25, 2010)

What are the registration times on/for Sunday?


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 25, 2010)

9:00 am until 3:00pm


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanx


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 25, 2010)

Boy these are some awsome shots, when you shoot here you will see.


----------



## rank bull (Mar 26, 2010)

ya frank just remember the 12 ring on the deer is behind the shoulder not his ankle


----------



## rank bull (Mar 26, 2010)

hound dog u goin to come shoot this weekend


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2010)

rank bull said:


> hound dog u goin to come shoot this weekend



Should be there around noon Sat. if all gos good.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 26, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Should be there around noon Sat. if all gos good.



Guess I shootin with ya'll if you like it or not


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Guess I shootin with ya'll if you like it or not



Bring a dollar to sign for me when I win.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 26, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Bring a dollar to sign for me when I win.



First thing I thought of was me and you not turning in our score cards tomorrow


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> First thing I thought of was me and you not turning in our score cards tomorrow



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt put that thing away.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 27, 2010)

I would like to come and shoot, what is the latest forecast? I ain't crazy about shooting in the rain.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 27, 2010)

It was warm and the sun was out in force .Tomorrow i dont know
about. If you didnt make it out you can make it up sunday.
thanks for posting the photos hunterss and some of the rac shooters thanks for showing up and supporting yc3d.
also thanks to everyone who showed up to shoot. Ripp you need to
bring cookies nextime if not let me know ahead of time and i will pick you up some.I hope everyone enjoyed the course.See you guys and gals tomorrow.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 27, 2010)

Buy the way where did rbo guys and gals go.We missed you, hope to see you there sunday.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 27, 2010)

fatmacsumo said:


> Buy the way where did rbo guys and gals go.We missed you, hope to see you there sunday.



I've been working for the last 5 days and have 7 left to work, if not for that I would have been there. 

I wanted to shoot with Corn Dog and Rip  I would definatly look good shooting with those two.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 27, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> I've been working for the last 5 days and have 7 left to work, if not for that I would have been there.
> 
> I wanted to shoot with Corn Dog and Rip  I would definatly look good shooting with those two.



Actions speak louder than words  Come show yourself and try to keep up  Oh and I really like how ya'll left me out of the pictures


----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Actions speak louder than words  Come show yourself and try to keep up  Oh and I really like how ya'll left me out of the pictures



Did u shoot with us NO. No picture for U.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 27, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm not shooting with you.



This is what you said  If I was alone I would have hung with ya'll, but my wife isn't a very patient person  I still stopped by and talked and ya'll didn't take the old camera out to take a picture  I wouldn't have broke it if you just took one or two


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 27, 2010)

How was the turn out?  Glad to see the RAC made it.  I bet we passed each other.  I was headed to Covington for the shoot up there.  Will be there tomorrow if the rain holds off.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 27, 2010)

Hound dog... When did you start shooting Matthews?


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 27, 2010)

fatmacsumo said:


> Buy the way where did rbo guys and gals go.We missed you, hope to see you there sunday.



RBO had afew guys show up  down there,,,they didn't have the RBO shirts but they are RBO,,,Andy B., David T.,Charlie T. Good shooting guys.


----------



## rank bull (Mar 28, 2010)

it was a good shoot today i finaly got some equipment that am confident with  i shot good saturday finished third shot for fun today and did a little better glad to see some RBO an RAC shooters there this weeknd


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> RBO had afew guys show up  down there,,,they didn't have the RBO shirts but they are RBO,,,Andy B., David T.,Charlie T. Good shooting guys.



I didn't not see anyone quit making up names.

Some of the RAC shooters that have been there befor could not make but some did. I think that was the third time Robert has shot there.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 28, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I didn't not see anyone quit making up names.
> 
> Some of the RAC shooters that have been there befor could not make but some did. I think that was the third time Robert has shot there.


----------

